
40% of Europe’s artificial intelligence startups have no AI - maxbaines
https://www.ft.com/content/21b19010-3e9f-11e9-b896-fe36ec32aece
======
atlasunshrugged
I feel like this is the not so hidden dirty secret of AI startups today, it's
more of an aspiration to use AI rather than what their product actually is (or
maybe I'm jaded from my Silicon Valley days). But this seems like common
practice with all startups of any sector, pretending to be bigger or more
advanced than they are and using VC cash to fuel those dreams

